# '01 2.0 Engine Coolant Temp Switch Location



## dbrewer (May 22, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to change the engine coolant temperature switch in my 2001 Sentra 2.0 but can not find the location. I have found pictures of a 1.8 but it seems to be different on this one. Anyone know of the location?

Thank you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should have one that feeds the ECU(2 pin connector) and one that feeds the gauge(single blade connector), do you know which one you need to change?


----------

